# outlook glisser déplacer



## arlesian (2 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Question outlook concernant le glisser déplacer des mails vers un dossier de destination : je n'arrive pas à paramètrer pour que le mail soit déplacé et non pas copié. 
Je précise que les mails arrivent dans ma boite perso et que je dois classer les mails dans un dossier public. 
Y a-t-il une astuce ?

La personne qui a la réponse aura la reconnaissance de tout le bureau 
Merci


----------



## Aliboron (2 Octobre 2013)

Glisser-déposer un message d'un dossier "local" (boite POP ou archive) "Sur [m]on ordinateur" vers un compte "en ligne" (compte IMAP, Exchange, etc.) ou entre comptes "en ligne" crée une copie. Exactement comme le glisser-déposer d'un fichier d'un disque dur vers un autre.

Il semble qu'on puisse forcer le déplacement (au moins dans certains cas de figure) en tenant la touche "Commande" pendant le déplacement. A tester...

----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_
*Et puis, comme il est question de l'aspect logiciel de messagerie d'Outlook, et qu'on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## arlesian (2 Octobre 2013)

lol ok je ne me vexe pas  
En plus ça marche, c'est super alors je veux bien des brimades et des punitions 

Reconnaissance éternelle


----------



## Mudy (2 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour 

j'ai exactement le meme soucis : quand je fais "glisser deplacer" Outlook copie le message vers un dossier au lieu de le bouger.. 
J'ai bien lu la réponse de Aliboron, mais le soucis c'est qu'auparavant en faisant cette manip le message était bougé, et depuis une semaine il est soudainement copié... C'est vraiment tres ennuyant, et maintenir la touche command ne fonctionne pas toujours, il faut s'y reprendre à plusieurs reprises, etc... 

Y'a t'il un moyen pour configurer le glisser déplacer pour que cela bouge mes mails? 

J'utilise Outlook 2011 (IMAP) et Mac 10.8

Merci!


----------



## Aliboron (2 Octobre 2014)

Mudy a dit:


> j'ai exactement le meme souci : quand je fais "glisser déplacer" Outlook copie le message vers un dossier au lieu de le bouger..


Les deux dossiers sont-ils dans le même compte ou sur des comptes différents ?



Mudy a dit:


> Y'a t'il un moyen pour configurer le glisser déplacer pour que cela bouge mes mails ?


Non, ce n'est pas une question de configuration. Si c'est entre deux comptes différents c'est forcément une copie par défaut, puisque les comptes sont totalement indépendants, pas nécessairement chez le même hébergeur (et Outlook ne fait que refléter l'état du compte chez l'hébergeur).

Si c'est sur le même compte IMAP, c'est peut-être seulement un effet d'affichage, le temps que la synchronisation se fasse. Ceci dit, c'est peut-être chez l'hébergeur, dans les paramétrages en ligne du compte, qu'il y a un réglage qui provoque la copie au lieu du déplacement... _(peut-être qu'en donnant quelques détails, comme par exemple le nom de l'hébergeur, ça permettrait d'en savoir plus)_.


----------

